# 8 speed / 9 speed compatibility?



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

Will an 8 speed campy derailleur work with 9 speed shifters/cassette? THANKS...


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

If you read this article you will see that there are two versions of Campy 9-speed shifters/derailleurs to shift the Campy 9-speed cassettes. The changeover occurred in 2001 or so.

If you are using old Campy 9-speed shifters with your 8-speed derailleur then there are no problems as these were designed to work together.

If you are using newer Campy 9-speed shifters with your 8-speed derailleur then you can build a Shimano compatible rear wheel with Shimano 9-speed cassette and it should work for you.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

Squidward said:


> If you are using newer Campy 9-speed shifters with your 8-speed derailleur then you can build a Shimano compatible rear wheel with Shimano 9-speed cassette and it should work for you.


Or you can retrofit a pre-2001 index disk into your shifters (which is much cheaper than building a new wheel), and have full compatibility. Here is just one of many sources for it. See the Campagnolo Spare Parts Catalogs for more info.


----------

